# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  من البادية الأردنية مصطلحات لها دلالات

## دموع الغصون

تُستخدم عند أهل البادية والعشائر الأردنية كلماتٌ لها معاني ودلالات في واقع حياتهم الإجتماعية منها : ـ

ــ الجاهة : ـ 

هم مجموعة من أفراد عشيرة واحدة يرأسها شيخ العشيرة او أحد الوجهاء المعروفين بالأخلاق والإلتزام والنزاهة و تسعى هذه الجاهة لعقد هدنة ، تحدد زمنيا ً، بين عشيرتين وقع بينهما خلاف لسبب ما، ثم السعي بين هاتين العشيرتين لعقد مراسيم الصلح بعد إنتهاء مدة الهدنة .


ــ فُورِة الــدم : ـ 

وهي التصرفات الإنفعالية التي تصدر عن أحد المعتدى على عشيرته أوعلى أحد أفراد عشيرته ، طلبا ً للإنتقام أو للثأر. ولذا فإن الإسراع في أخذ " العطوة " يصبح أمرا ً مستعجلا ً وضروريا ً. ولا بد من السير في إجراءات "الجلوة"، إن تطلب الأمر ذلك ، كما هو الحال في حالة حدوث جريمة القتل .

ــ الـجـلـوة : ـ 

عندما ينشأ خلاف أو إعتداء بين عشيرتين يؤدي إلى القتل أو عندما تحصل حالة إعتداء على العِرْض ( إغتصاب ) فإن عشيرة أخرى ستقوم فورا ً بترحيل أفراد عشيرة المعتدي إلى منطقة أخرى بعيدة ؛ إما تحت حمايتها وإما تحت حماية عشيرة أخرى ،وعادة لا تكون العشيرة الأخيرة من نفس القبيلة ، فالرحيل من منطقة إلى منطقة أخرى هو الذي يسمى بـــ " الجــلــوه " . وهو أمر متعارف عليه عند العشائر الأردنية ، ويتم رغم كل الصعوبات ، من أجل المحافظـة على أرواح الناس وممتلكاتهم من أي إعتداء طلبا ً للثأر .

ــ العطـْـوة : ـ 
هي المدة الزمنية التي تمنحها الجهة المعتدَى عليها ، ضمن وثيقة موقعة منهم ، أمام رئيس وأعضاء الجاهة ، بحيث تلتزم بعدم حصول أي إعتداء من قبلها ضد الطرف المعتدي إلى أن تتم مراسيم المصالحة النهائية، التي ستشرف على تفاصيلها الجاهة رئيسا ً وأعضاءا ً.

ــ صـك العطْــوة : ـ 


هو الوثيقة التي يدون فيها رئيس الجاهة وعدد من أعضاء الجاهة البنود التي تم الإتفاق عليها بين الجاهة وشيخ العشيرة المعتدى عليها وعدد من وجهاء نفس العشيرة وخاصة ما يتعلق بمنح " هدنة عدم إعتداء" من قبل الطرف المعتدى عليه على الطرف المعتدي ، ويوقع هذا الصك من ممثلين معتمدين من الطرفين إضافة إلى توقيع ممثلين عن الجاهة .
والصك ملزم ٌ لجميع الأطراف المعنية
بعد توقيعه . ( المعتدي لا يحضر في الجلسة المتعلقة بالعطوة). 

ــ الصــّـُلحــة : ـ 

هي الإجراءات التي تعمل الجاهة على تنفيذها ،لإحلال الوئام بدل الخصام بين العشيرتين المتخاصمتين ، وعادة ما يلجأ كبير الجاهة إلى التنسيق بين الطرفين على تحديد موعد لإجراء مراسيم المصالحة ، وتتم المصالحة بإشراف الجاهة وإلتزامها بجميع متطلباتها .


ــ صـك الصـلح : ـ 

هي وثيقة تكتب أمام الجاهة تبين ما تم الإتفاق عليه 
بين المتخاصمين ، أثناء مراسيم الصلح ؛ والذي يتم توقيعه من قبل عدد من وجهاء الطرفين ويوقع عليه عدد من وجهاء الجاهة ليكونوا شهودا ً على بنود الإتفاق ومدى التقيد بحسن تنفيذها من قبل الطرفين المتصالحين . ويسجل في هذه الوثيقة إسم " كفيل الدفا " و إسم " كفيل الوفا ". وهذا الصك ملزم لجميع الأطراف .

ــ كفيل الدفـا : ـ

وهو الشخص الذي تسند إليه مهمة حماية العشيرة التي كانت قد إعتدت على العشيرة الأخرى ، وهذا الشخص عندما يتبرع بقبول هذه المهمة فإنه يعلن ذلك علنا بإسمه ونيابة عن عشيرته وبذلك تكون مسؤوليةالحماية ملزمة له ولأفراد عشيرته . 

ــ كفيل الوفـا : ـ 

وهو الشخص الذي تسند إليه مهمة الوفاء بمتطلبات الصلح من تبعات مادية ومالية ، إشترطها المـُعتدَى عليه . فيبدي أحد وجهاء الجاهة إستعداده وإلتزامه بالوفاء بكل هذه المتطلبات بإسمه ونيابة ً عن عشيرته . 

ــ القظــْـوة : ـ 

هي جلسة عند أحد القضاة المعتمدين في القضاء العشائري ؛ يستمع فيها القاضي إلى حجة كل ٍ من الطرفين ، ويستمع إلى شهادات الشهود ، ثم البحث في الأدلة والبراهين ثم يصدر الحكم في موضوع الخلاف ، وعادة ما يكون حكم القاضي ملزماً وواجب التنفيذ . ومن المعروف أن المقاضاة عند العشائر الأردنية متخصصة وبحسب لموضوع ؛ فهناك قاضي " الدم " وهناك قاضي " العرض "

ــ الـدخيل : ـ 

وهي أن يدخل شخص ٌ ما إلى بيت شخص آخر طالبا ً الحماية والامان خوفا ً من ملاحقته طلبا للثأر ، فيقبل الشخص الثاني طلبه ويهديء من روعه، ويعلمه بأنه قبل دخالته ، ثم يقوم بواجب الضيافـة تجاهه ثم يرسل من يخبر أفراد العشيرة بهذا الأمر ليساعدوه في تأمين كل وسائل الحماية للدخيل ، إلى أن يتم طلبه من قبل أحد قضاة العشائر لمحاكمته علنا ً .

ــ تقطيــع الوجــه : ـ

عندما تقوم الجاهـة بأخذ عطوة من المعتدى عليه لصالح المعتدي ، فإن الإتفاق بين الجاهه وهذه العشيرة بعدم الإعتداء على عشيرة المعتدي أو أحد أفرادها يعتبر ملزما، إلى أن يقوم القضاء لعشائري بالنظر في الأمر، و يقال عادة " الجماعة بوجه فلان " أي بحماية ورعاية فلان. أما في حالة أن قام أحد أفراد العشيرة المعتدى عليها سابقاً بخرق هذا الإتفاق وأعتدى بأي طريقة على فرد من عشيرة المعتدي سابقاً فإن هذا الخرق يسمى بـ " تقطيع الوجه " أي أنه لم يحترم وجه الشخص الذي يرأس الجاهه التي تسعى للإصلاح، وبالتالي فهو لم يحترم العشيرة التي تنتمي لها الجاهة .
وهنا تبدأ مشكلة جديدة ؛ إذ ستطالب عشيرة الجاهه بحقها المعنوي أمام أحد القضاة العشائريين من ذلك الشخص الذي خرق الإتفاقية ومن عشيرته التي ينتمي إليها ، وهي من أصعب وأخطر ما يعرض على القضاء لأن إجراءات القاضي في هذا المجال ستكون قاسية على الشخص وعشيرته ماديا ً ومعنويا ً وإجتماعياً ، حتى لا يجرؤ أحد على خرق أي إتفاقية مستقبلا ً و عدم السماح لأي كان بــ " تقطيع الوجـــه ".

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مصطلحات ترافق الباديه في عاداتها وتقاليدها ،، 

ما بعرف غير الاولى ،،

يسلمو دموع ويعطيكـِ العافيه

----------


## مادلين

يسلمووووو دموع  موضوع بقمة الرووعة

----------


## دموع الغصون

له له يا صديقه كيف ما بتعرفي الا الاولى ما حبيتها منك يا نشميه جد طخك حلال والله بعين على الصلحه 
هدول المصطلحات اصل وجودنا وهويتنا كأردنيين 

مادلين انبسطت بمرورك 

مشكورات على المرور

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة كثير دموع 
مثل ماحكيتي هالمصطلحات بضل الهم مكانه كاردنيين في قيمنا وتقاليدنا والعادات

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اصلا لا نعتبر اردنيين الا بوجود هالعادات والتقاليد هاي 
واذا الواحد اتخلى عنها معناتها تخلى عن اصله 
شكرا دموع على موضوعك الحلو

----------


## &روان&

شكرا دموع على توضيح معاني بعض المصطلحات 

  وهذه المصطلحات تعتبر من التراث الاردني الذي يجب ان نحافظ عليه ونعتز به

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين شباب وصبايا على المرور 
هالمصطلحات أصل هويتنا الوطنية فيها بتتجسد عاداتنا وتقاليدنا 
وفيها بتكمل حياتنا وبنحل أمورنا 
هي برأيي أفضل دستور و أفضل قانون لحل النزاعات

----------

